# A tale of two purples...



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I had an Oberon with Velcro for K1 and decided to get corners for K2. I've had my cover with corners for several weeks now, but am just not feeling the love for them. Last week, I decided to order a K2 cover with Velcro with the idea that once I got it, I would sell my K2 cover with corners after receiving the new one. I also decided I REALLY miss my Butterfly cover and got that instead (not that I don't love the ROH, because I do)

Well, I got it today and I'm not sure how I feel about it. You see, it's TOTALLY a different shade of purple. My ROH (and my previous Butterfly covers and business card holder) are/were a rich deep shade of purple. This new one has more blue to it and isn't as rich looking. It's still pretty, just not what I was expecting.
























I will say that in person, the difference isn't quite as drastic as the pictures show, but there is a very noticeable difference. Now I think I know why there are such differences in the photos that are posted. It's not just cameras or monitors..but the actual product.

I called Oberon and because it's SO different, they're willing to exchange it for a different cover (all the purples are this new one now, it's from a new tannery)They don't have any of the other left, so it will have to be a different colored cover. I know I won't be selling my ROH now because I do love the color, and I'll just live with the corners (or attempt a conversion on my own). Do I keep this Butterfly, or take them up on their offer for an exchange. If I do exchange, I'm leaning toward getting the Creek Bed in Forest.

Decisions, decisions....


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

hmmm its a much earthier blue purple... I would exchange it, but I really love the purple that my ROH.  It would be cool to have a cover in a different shade!


----------



## enwood (Mar 13, 2009)

Wow, that's a pretty big difference.  It's very cool of them to offer an exchange.  I'm not sure what I'd do, they're both beautiful!


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Being that I am partial to green I'd get the creekbed Maple cover. The new purple butterfly looks to be quite blue.

Lynn L


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have the bluish purple Butterfly cover.  I like it.  But I think I would have preferred a truer purple.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I agree that that is a huge difference and the Butterfly is definitely more blue than purple.  If that happened to me I would accept their offer to exchange for the CBM in green, but that is just me.  Good luck w/your decision!


----------



## klrodrigues (Mar 29, 2009)

ooohhh, I really like the new blueish purple.  The other I found "too" purple.. lol


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Lordy--did they JUST change?  I mean, you've had the ROH for what, 2-3 weeks?

That's a massive difference, it's a totally different shade.  The ROH almost looks magenta in that pic.

I wonder if they could take the ROH and just redo it with velcro?  Or you can convert it yourself the way someone else here did.  But that doesn't solve the Butterfly desire.


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

klrodrigues said:


> ooohhh, I really like the new blueish purple. The other I found "too" purple.. lol


I was thinking the same thing. I passed on the purple but now.....

Well my mom wants a purple butterfly so I guess I will see it when I get her, her Mother's Day present.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

If you think you'll like the fern color better than the new purple then switch. JMO


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Of course I could also say get all 3 and have the best of both worlds!!!


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

The purple of your ROH is the color I saw on a small journal at a local Paradise Pen store.  I absolutely loved it!  I received my purple Fairy journal today from Oberon and it is the lighter purple.   I like it, but love the darker color better.  I may go buy the ROH cover and give my daughter the fairy journal... I'm so happy you posted the pics, I thought I was crazy!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I am not sure about keeping or exchanging the butterfly. I do have a solution about the corners, at least something I think helps. A darker skin! I have meadow, which is pretty dark and I hardly notice my corners. Seeing your pic with the light pink skin and your corners really stand out. I really love the purple and design of the "Roof of Heaven" so I would try that and maybe sell the butterfly?


----------

